# Allergy??? (gross pics)



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Does this look like an Allergy to you?? if so, do you think it is food or environment kind of allergy??

http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/jan896/Chico Pics/IMG_0690_1_zpsb1cbffc5.jpg

http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/jan896/Chico Pics/IMG_0692_1_zps96913301.jpg



it started with very itchy sores on Chico's spine/back.... now there is one/two on his belly region..... I dont' know of anything I have done differently other than change my clothes washing soap. Today I bought some 'ALL Free Clear' which is supposed to be for allergen removal...... 

anyone seen anything like this? they don't seem to hurt him but are extremely itchy....I have him on Benadryl which seems to help some but they are still itchy... I took him to the DR and she seems to think its allergy related and suggested the Benadryl... but its isn't getting any better..... is there anything I should ask for from the Vet?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would have a skin scraping done to rule out yeast (skin) infection. I would rub him down with organic coconut. Keep him rubbed down with it. It may be your new clothes soap. I would stop using it for a while & go back to what you were using, then once he's better you could try using it again to see if that is the problem. I make my own laundry detergent and haven't had any problems with Midgie.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

oh no! SOrry Jan. I have no idea what it is, but I hope it goes away!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

It almost looks like a bug bite to me. Not sure though. I would try the coconut oil


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

The one picture has an area that looks like the center is dead skin. I think he needs to be seen by the vet again and the vet should be told that the benedryl is not working very well. Maybe a dermatologist is needed. It looks nasty to me.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I agree with Christie coconut oil,our neighbor's dog had terrible skin told him to try coconut oil,it's getting better


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Coconut Oil.... and I can find this at a petsmart or petco???


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

jan896 said:


> Coconut Oil.... and I can find this at a petsmart or petco???


GNC Wegmans Giant Target etc


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

the coconut oil I found is edible.... is this the same stuff you are talking about? sounds like you are rubbing on the skin........ can you give me a brand name??


----------



## luvmybabe (Jun 2, 2013)

looks like what my Yoshie had and the vet said it was environmental allergies, we tried eliminating certain foods, changing his dog food, benadryl/claritin/zyrtec (all with the vet's ok), coconut oil and some other stuff and nothing worked, he still scratched and bit himself til he bled sometimes. Hope you can find something that will work for your baby


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes, the coconut oil has to be pure and edible so when he licks it (& he will) it's good for him internally & externally. I buy Puritans Pride, but I order it online.
Organic Extra Virgin Coconut Oil 16 oz Oil | Coconut Oil | Puritan's Pride


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

As long as it is 100% coconut oil you are good to go no brand name needed! 

Edible is perfect for inside and out so if he licks it great!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

okies...thanks........ I will try and find it today during lunchtime at the Pentagon Mall...... I am also gonna make an appt for him to see and allergist/dermatologist.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

jan896 said:


> okies...thanks........ I will try and find it today during lunchtime at the Pentagon Mall...... I am also gonna make an appt for him to see and allergist/dermatologist.


Has your vet done a blood allergy test?


----------

